# Here are some pics of my pack



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Here are some pics of my pack - Updated with pic of them together*

Couple people have asked so here you go. I have a bunch more but are on my external hard drive. Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.

All of them together. 









Cleveland (left) and Smudge (right) giving chase to Duke.









Athena and Cleveland

















Athena thinking she's still small enough to fit inside the cat house! LOL!









My daughter Lauren and Spike (RIP )









Me and my girl, Spike.









That's my other old girl, Sky (14), on the right watching Duke and Athena play. She's old but still joined in for a little bit.









Sky saying, "Hey! Look at me!!!"









Smudge and Athena playing with Cleveland looking on as he does so often lately.









Sky and I with the little ones playing nearby, and yes, those are leprechaun pajama bottoms. 









Athena and Sky.









Athena LOVES Sky. She's learned to take it easy with her. She gets so excited when Sky comes around. It kills her trying to stay calm! LOL!









Duke and Athena. And from this................









...............to this!!!!!! LMAO!!!! It was perfect timing with the camera. Duke looks like a little demon dog! LOL!









Now tell me this isn't cute!


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Ooooh! Such good pics! Love Demon dog


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

teasha said:


> Ooooh! Such good pics! Love Demon dog


Thanks! Yeah, Demon Dog cracked me up when I saw the pics! LOL!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

ooo that demon dog pic is priceless!! lovee it, Athena is sooo cute btw!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Demon dog!!!!  Great pics.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Athena is cute and duke looks like something out of a scary movie.LOL


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, Demon Dog cracked me up when I saw the pics! LOL!


Not often you can get a pic like that!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

DeeboLove said:


> ooo that demon dog pic is priceless!! lovee it, Athena is sooo cute btw!





american_pit13 said:


> Demon dog!!!!  Great pics.





Rudy4747 said:


> Athena is cute and duke looks like something out of a scary movie.LOL


I thought "Demon Dog" would be a hit. Thanks all for the compliments. We've got some stuff to work on but the pack is doing pretty good.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a great looking pack you have. They are all gorgeous  I'm really diggin the pajama pants those are awesome


----------



## GoldenMom (Sep 1, 2010)

Soo many great pic! Love the one of Athena in the cat house...too funny! The closeup of her and her eyes...wow shes a stunner! Loved the demon eyes too! Your lab mix rolling upside down in the grass getting a back scratch is great too!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG what a great looking pack you have. They are all gorgeous  I'm really diggin the pajama pants those are awesome


Thanks. I may be biased but I happen to think they are some pretty dang good looking dogs myself.  And hey, I love my pj pants! LOL!!!



GoldenMom said:


> Soo many great pic! Love the one of Athena in the cat house...too funny! The closeup of her and her eyes...wow shes a stunner! Loved the demon eyes too! Your lab mix rolling upside down in the grass getting a back scratch is great too!


Thanks. Athena's eyes totally grabbed me when I first saw her, and trust me, there's some fire in those eyes! LOL!

Sky has always been a ham. She's old, but she's still got some life in her. Especially at feeding time! LOL!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Athena will be BEAUTIFUL! Love the pics and especially the ones of them loving each other.


----------



## ItSzAngel (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like a fun loveable pack those 3, wish you the best with them


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool pics. Looks like a madhouse! In a good way.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pics, I gotta say, that cat house pic is priceless! I could see that being one of those funny "FAIL" posters. Athena and Cleveland pics are great too, giving each other a little love. Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You have an adorable pack. I wish my chihuahua would let Ecko get that close.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> You have an adorable pack. I wish my chihuahua would let Ecko get that close.


Thank you!

How long have you had Ecko? Smudge and Cleveland didn't warm up to Duke or Athena for about two weeks or so. In the morning, when Athena is let out of her crate to go outside, Cleveland still doesn't like her to bother him because she's so excited to see everyone. It's weird too because Duke is like an annoying little brother and Cleveland let's him bark and jump all over him. Just not completely warmed up to Athena. It's like he's trying to make sure she knows her place. Smudge has finally gotten to the point that he'll play with her.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

ItSzAngel said:


> Looks like a fun loveable pack those 3, wish you the best with them


Thank you, but I have 5 total. Thought I posted a pic with all 5 of them together, but I guess I didn't. I had 6 but lost my girl Spike on 23 Aug.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome looking pack!!!!! Spike reminds me of Shadow from Homeward Bound!! She looked like she was such a loyal girl!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> How long have you had Ecko? Smudge and Cleveland didn't warm up to Duke or Athena for about two weeks or so. In the morning, when Athena is let out of her crate to go outside, Cleveland still doesn't like her to bother him because she's so excited to see everyone. It's weird too because Duke is like an annoying little brother and Cleveland let's him bark and jump all over him. Just not completely warmed up to Athena. It's like he's trying to make sure she knows her place. Smudge has finally gotten to the point that he'll play with her.


I've had Ecko for almost 2 months now. He doesn't understand his own strength yet. I have only had him at the dog park 3 times so far. i got him just in time to move into the house I bought to be able to get a pit. Still in the process of unpacking, but once we're settled I'm hoping to get him around dogs more so they can tell him he's being too rough. Once he figures that out I think Chili will tolerate him better. She's starting to not attack him anymore, but if he gets too close she shows her teeth. It also doesn't help that my partner never got her fixed and now she's in heat. So, as soon as that's over and we get her spayed that will probably help too. 
Ahhhh... some day....


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> Awesome looking pack!!!!! Spike reminds me of Shadow from Homeward Bound!! She looked like she was such a loyal girl!


Thank you! Spike was EXTREMELY loyal, and stubborn!!! She had to protect my wife on a couple of occasions while I was deployed. Looooong story, but bascially a male raised his hand at my wife and Spike said, "Oh hell to the no!" LOL! He never bothered my wife again! 

Damn I miss that dog!!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow!!! Awesome pictures!! Purrrttty babies


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Thank you! Spike was EXTREMELY loyal, and stubborn!!! She had to protect my wife on a couple of occasions while I was deployed. Looooong story, but bascially a male raised his hand at my wife and Spike said, "Oh hell to the no!" LOL! He never bothered my wife again!
> 
> Damn I miss that dog!!!


Awww thats sweet, I had a lab/husky mix named Shadow who thought he was my personal body guard lol. My husband works out of state alot on turn arounds and my sister who was a little tispy came to crash at my house one night at 2:00 a.m. and Shadow was not having that lol.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


> Wow!!! Awesome pictures!! Purrrttty babies


Thanks!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG ATHENA IS FREAKIN GORGEOUS!!! lovin your crew! and totally diggin the leperchaun jammies roffl, but ya to cute. thank you for finally getting to it i was getting impatient


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

fun pics - love Athena.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> OMG ATHENA IS FREAKIN GORGEOUS!!! lovin your crew! and totally diggin the leperchaun jammies roffl, but ya to cute. thank you for finally getting to it i was getting impatient


Thanks, Aireal! I think she's gorgeous as well!  And I love my pajama bottoms!!! LOL!



outlaw josey said:


> fun pics - love Athena.


Thanks!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ryan, I think your pack is adorable!! Athena has eyes to die for in the pic of her with the tennis ball! Love the Demon dog pic as well! RIP Spike  I know you miss her terribly. I'm lovin Sky too.. she looks like a good ole gal! Smudge and Cleveland.. they're just too cute too! Thanks so much for sharing the pix!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics of ur pack...I love the pic with the cat house...too funny...but that demon dog kinds freaks me out haha...


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Ryan, I think your pack is adorable!! Athena has eyes to die for in the pic of her with the tennis ball! Love the Demon dog pic as well! RIP Spike  I know you miss her terribly. I'm lovin Sky too.. she looks like a good ole gal! Smudge and Cleveland.. they're just too cute too! Thanks so much for sharing the pix!


Thanks for the compliments!

Sky just hasn't been herself since Spike passed. Luckily, food will still excite her. Other than that, she just lays around. Doesn't wag her tail much nor does she roll over to give me the belly hardly at all.  She's just not the same and it SUCKS!!!!



Lone Star said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics of ur pack...I love the pic with the cat house...too funny...but that demon dog kinds freaks me out haha...


LOL! Yeah, Duke is sweet as can be though despite the look in that pic. LOL!


----------

